

Ask HN: Is there an app for live screensharing help from expert developers? - bsgreenb

StackOverflow is great, but there are critical times such as a production server crash that you want to have an expert actually screenshare with you and guide you through solving the problem.  I&#x27;m wondering if there exist any platforms (free or paid) for getting this type of assistance.<p>The only thing I&#x27;ve seen of this type so far is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codementor.io, but they are currently in beta.
======
ScottWhigham
Posts like this make me think there's something that others know that I don't.

#1 - "I have a new {website, product, service} but I don't feel comfortable
telling people about it."

#2 - "Want to know a secret? A good idea is to let me go on HN, ask a question
related to your product, and then you come in and be the hero by telling
people your x solves their problem.

I'm not saying OP is doing this but it is done here, and more and more often.
The more basic the question, the fishier it is...

------
bsgreenb
Asked on #startups as well and discovered two more from them: Google Helpouts
and Airpair.

